# Perpignan to Biarittz



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

My plans for an April trip are taking place

So far the intinary is the Dordogne region for maybe a week, then down to Perpignan area and perhaps a quick look at Northern Spain. 

I was then going to hop across to Biarittz area and then back up via Bordeux towards Brittany.

Question is whats between Perpignan and Biarittz thats worth seeing. Our preferences are being around water, mountains and small interesting villages or towns.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Easy follow the N116 from pepignan to Andora then the N260 to Sort to El pont de suert then N260 to Jaca and accross to Pamplona then N121A .

plenty campsites along the way alow 1 week to really see the beauty, and watch out for us Bikers :lol: :lol: 8) as these are some of the best roads in Europe for riding and scenery.

before leaving Perpignan head down the coast to Narbonne nice Aire at the beach or Marina and down to my favorite town Collioure

Have a look on google for this road N260 plebty pics and video From the Biking groups I will be down there in late May.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Barry,

There's a really nice little 'natural' aire at Thues Entre Valls in the Pyrenees on the Med side of France.

Right next to a fast flowing river and a couple of good signposted walks off into the wilderness.

Have fun


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, it all sounds great. I understand there is a pyrenees national park thats worth seeing or is that just all of it?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Lourdes. Strange but interesting place.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

The Pyrenees is a fabulous area, as spectacular as the Alps but much less busy. There are loads of Aires in the area. In particular, I would recommend the ones at Gavarnie. In general, the passes aren't as well engineered as in the Alps and a degree of circumspection is required before deciding whether to take the'van over some of them!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pomme1 said:


> The Pyrenees is a fabulous area, as spectacular as the Alps but much less busy. There are loads of Aires in the area. In particular, I would recommend the ones at Gavarnie. In general, the passes aren't as well engineered as in the Alps and a degree of circumspection is required before deciding whether to take the'van over some of them!


My plan was to head across to Biarittz from Perpignan on the French side of the Pyrenees and just venture so far into the mountains on the way across. Just google earthed Gavarnie and it looks stunning. It doesnt appear to be too many miles into the mountains from the main route across to Biarittz and certainly looks worth the diversion.

I will take on board what you say about the passes. Our van is 14 years old, 7.5 metres long and will be right up to the weight limit so I dont like to push it too hard. It performed brilliantly in the Alps last summer though.

My only other worry is what the weather will be like in the mountains in April. Are we likely to come across snow or will it be warm? Just dont know what to expect.

Typically as I plan this trip there are more and more places to see and suddenly a month doesnt seem long enough!

Thanks for the replies


----------

